# Printing skateboard decks?



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi
Yesterday I showed a neighbor my new CAPS 4/4 press and he asked if I could print graphics onto the bottom of skateboards. I had no idea, I had never thought of it.
Does anyone or has anyone here done that?
What all does it involve? Glazing of some sort after printing? I told my neighbor that I assumed they did something like pad-printing.

I'm interested in getting into this somewhere down the line and would love any input you guys/gals can offer.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

brent said:


> Hi
> Yesterday I showed a neighbor my new CAPS 4/4 press and he asked if I could print graphics onto the bottom of skateboards. I had no idea, I had never thought of it.
> Does anyone or has anyone here done that?
> What all does it involve? Glazing of some sort after printing? I told my neighbor that I assumed they did something like pad-printing.
> ...


Yes skateboards can and some are screen printed. Most skateboards you see in large retailers are heat transfered and wrapped. Skateboards are made from layers of veneer, so another technique used is to print an image on a flat piece of veneer and then manufacturing the skateboard. 

If your planning to print on the middle part only, it will be a little easier. If your wanting to print on the whole board it will be VERY tricky. You will need to build a screen and press specialized for skateboard printing. I've never seen a multi color print done on a regular screenprint press. 

You have the option of coating the board after print with clear coat spray. Good luck if you want to take on this daunting task. You might be better off outsourcing a project to a professional skateboard manufacturer (there should be many small ones in town with low minimums, Ive seen one locally who required a minimum order of 24 boards.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

If you go over to screenprinters.net, look up a guy that goes by dandan. He built his own rig for printing skateboards.


----------

